# Lets see your humidor/coolidor



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

I love humidors and coolidors almost as much as I love their contents, so lets see what setup you have!! I don't mind seeing what's in it either! I have a small setup, with a analog hygrometer, and puck filled with 70% RH beads.

I will start, here is my little humi, it isn't much, but it is my baby. I love this little thing to death. It forces me to conserve and not spend too much. (I am in college) It can fit about 10-15 cigars Max. Currently Ive got perdomo lot 23's, perdomo habano maduro, la gloria cubana, and macanudo miniatures. All are aged at least 5 months.

Holds a solid 70-71% humidity. Usually kept around 65 degrees.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lots of nice ones posted here. Welcome to Puff!


----------

